# Not using phone as a crutch



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

Not something I've done yet but I wanna make a challenge out of it. I'm gonna not use my phone as a way out of talking to people. I also sometimes use a sketchbook instead of talking when I feel awkward and this really just hinders me. Sure it's relief in the moment but it's excusing bad habits. I've been making different challenges for myself in other ways and I think I'm doing pretty good


----------



## AskingAlexandria (Jun 14, 2018)

Not looking at your phone is a great goal, i see people looking at their phones all the time in restaurants.


----------



## Bwpdryden (Jan 6, 2020)

Good goal! : )


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We had to get along without them before they become so prolific.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We had to get along without them before they become so prolific.

@*Shy extrovert* @*AskingAlexandria* @*Bwpdryden* @*Kevin001*

I call it the "Get You Head Out of Your APPS Campaign!" :lol :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Several years ago I went from a flip phone to an S3 (not by choice lol)...and I...erm...only recently upgraded to an S9! More than anything I use my phone as an mp3 player or road navigation device. Your goal is Sick! (That's a heart of BC term for Awesome! ^_^ )


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> We had to get along without them before they become so prolific.
> 
> @*Shy extrovert* @*AskingAlexandria* @*Bwpdryden* @*Kevin001*
> 
> I call it the "Get You Head Out of Your APPS Campaign!" :lol :boogie :boogie :boogie


Right? :grin2:


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

You must be very short?


----------

